# b43 on kernel 2.6.22

## dracula1985

Hello everybody.

I'm trying to make work a bcm4318 wireless card, but with bcm43xx drivers included on kernel 2.6.22 I still find the transmission power issue and I can't get it work...

I know that with new b43 drivers bcm4318 works fine, but b43 drivers will be included only since 2.6.24 kernel version.

So I hask you, is there a way to obtain b43 as a module for 2.6.22 kernel?

----------

## gep642

You could try 2.6.23-mm1. B43 is in there.

----------

## dracula1985

I had a problem with mm-source (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-599867.html) and a build error

```
  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.o

drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.c:991: error: ‘videobuf_cgmbuf’ undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.c:991: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘videobuf_cgmbuf’

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/media/video] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/media] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

So I'll try git-sources, I saw that b43 is there too.

----------

## dracula1985

Ooooops...

```
  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.o

drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.c:988: error: ‘videobuf_cgmbuf’ undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.c:988: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘videobuf_cgmbuf’

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/video/videobuf-core.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/media/video] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/media] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

Same error with git-sources...

I'll disable v4l backend.

----------

## gep642

http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/10/15/197

^^ Not sure if it contains anything that will help you out, but I think there's a patch for that error there.

----------

## dracula1985

Thank you very much.

Since yesterday evening we passed from git-sources-2.6.23-r4 to git-sources-2.6.23-r9, there is an hard work behind this kernel sources.

Those are the keys lost using my reiser4-gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8 .config file with new git-sources-2.6.23-r9.

```
.config:47:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IPC_NS

.config:52:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol UTS_NS

.config:203:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

.config:204:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SOFTWARE_SUSPEND

.config:206:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SUSPEND_SMP

.config:213:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS

.config:214:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP

.config:562:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IDEDMA_IVB

.config:714:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_DM_BBR

.config:799:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DGRS

.config:910:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol INPUT_TSDEV

.config:1303:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol VIDEO_BUF

.config:1304:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol VIDEO_BUF_DVB

.config:1349:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_VESA_STD

.config:1350:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_VESA_TNG

.config:1400:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_SPLASH

.config:1734:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol REISER4_FS

.config:1735:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol REISER4_DEBUG

.config:1803:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SQUASHFS
```

PS: I have no more reiser4 partitions on my system.

----------

## b33fc0d3

Have a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-600890-highlight-.html. But the network stack from .22->.23/.24 is too big for there ever to be a backport for b43.

----------

